# HELP!! Cat and rabbit probs



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all,

Am having real problems here with Ryley and our pet cat and rabbit, it's starting to get me down.

As he's getting bigger the situation's getting worse  and I really think he might get hold of one of them and finish them off.

Some of you might think I was naive but I really didn't think this was going to be an issue when we got him as he was so little and they were here first. I just thought he would 'accept' them with time like other friends dogs have.

I'm obviously not letting Ryley out in the garden when the rabbit's free but a couple of times he's managed to get out and all hell breaks loose. When the rabbit's in his hutch Ryley jumps/claws the cage and has broken one of the bolts. Now he's chewing at the wood to get at him. The rabbit's nearly 7 and I think the shock alone might kill him one day.

Our cat, luckily young and agile, can't put foot on the floor without him tearing across the room to get at her and he's making her life a misery. She can't relax anywhere and I'm feeling guilty as she was here first.

Again, I separate them as much as I can. Have tried treats/rewards, a special spray with a noise irritating to dogs, nothing's working.

It's really hard work, which wouldn't be so bad if I could see some improvement but it's worsening every day. I can just about keep on top of it on my own with them all but it's wearing me out and things go completely nuts if another family member's in the house and doesn't see my taped notices on doors/windows re where all the animals are and what doors can or can't be left open!

Is this something associated with cockapoos? I have friends with dogs (some 'aggressive' breeds) and they don't have this problem. What can I do?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

While it still maybe possible to have them live in harmony, you have to bare in mind that both poodles and cockers are hunting/gun/pick up dogs, so its is in their very wiring to have a huge desire to at the very least investigate bunnies. I have two outdoor bunnies and Weller does ignore them but I can't tell you how exactly we got to that stage. He is from show cocker though so may be fractionally less driven than working cross.
It may be worth getting a trainer in to give you some professional advice on how to train your poo to accept/ignore your rabbits and cat.
Best of luck with it and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Karen thanks for reply,

Ryley's got show cocker in him too.

Am so disappointed (and worried!). Have done everything 'by the book' but no luck and as I said it's just getting worse not better.

Apart from that he's lovely and quite well behaved bearing in mind he's only 5 months this week. 

We've just finished our first puppy training course and nothing was mentioned re other animals in the home. 

Maybe I will have to resort to some one to one professional training. 

How old is Weller and is he neutered - do you think that would help?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Green Fairy .. you sound so down about this and I understand why .. I think the thing to remember here is, each dog if different regardless of the mix ... Ryley sounds active and full of fun, plus determined too ... if you think you need help with training, do it, he is still young and it is better to get this sorted sooner rather than later .. you want all your pets to live together with no added pressure for yourself


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Your pup is still very very young and will still have a huge and very hard to ignore urge to play! He may well settle in his own time. Our rabbits were babies when they were introduced to weller and so they are definatley not afraid of dogs, he did used to bark and try and chase them through their pen but they never flinched and never panicked, so maybe it is your rabbits stressed reaction to the dog that is making them much more appealing to Ryley.
The more I think of it, the more I think this is what is happening.
I can trust weller to sniff and lick the rabbits when we are holding them but I still would never trust him if they were running free in the garden, instinct is a strong thing.
Weller is now two and I had him neutered at 17months.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't want to depress you further but I still haven't got Betty to be friends with my ten year old cat. It's not that Betty is horrible to her but she will chase her constantly and if corners her will jump all over her....she's only playing but Molly has had cystitis twice now because of the stress.
Molly has bad arthritis in one of her legs so is not as agile has she used to be...I just try my best to keep them apart....which can be struggle. Molly spends a lot of time outside or in the garage ( more like a room) but I feel guilty too as she was here long before Betty. I'm still hoping things will improve as Betty gets older and is not so bouncy. Good luck


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi 
thanks for your reply earlier - made me feel so much better! Ryley is so lovely - hope to see more pictures as he grows as he is so like Treacle but she is show cocker mum!
As for the Rabbit and cat - Treacle chases rabbits :bunny3:, deer :undwech:, pheasants eep::hurt:, sheep!
I think it is as previously said part of their instinct and is one of the things we have to control.
I am sure there will be dog behaviour experts who would be able to help Ryley. Hope you can overcome this x


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't help with the rabbit I'm afraid but our experience with our cat may help.

When we first got Kiaya she went absolutely crackers when she saw the cat and chased him all over the place. Eventually, Arlan (the cat) would jump to safety over the safety gate. We were pretty despairing at first but eventually stopped trying to control Kiaya and let them get on with it. We always made sure that Arlan had a way out though. We are now at the stage where Arlan actually sits and teases Kiaya and goads her into playing. There has been a bit of yelping from Kiaya when Arlan has decided he's had enough and has let her kno, it's not been anything serious though. Arlan has become a lot more affectionate towards us lately and will plonk himself on the settee, something he never did before.

As long as Ryley is just trying to play with your cat I'd be inclined to let them get on with it a bit. We've had cats and other animals together before and the cat has always ended up being boss. 

Hope this gives you a bit of hope that it will get better.


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm sure Ryley will eventually accept the rabbit. We have a guinnea pig which also lives in the house. Pippa has shown no interest in the GP. She will occasionally have a little look and then walks away. Her mum was a show cocker spaniel and dad toy poodle. I hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We had the same issue with Daisy and our old cat (no longer with us but not down to Daisy!). She used to get so excited and bark madly but Milly (the cat) used to stand his ground. 

I read something a while back about someone who adopted a greyhound and had to try and get it used to their existing cat. I will see if I can find it, but I seem to remember it involved controlled meetings (puppy on a lead) and lots of treats to give the dog a positive association when the cat was around and to distract it from wanting to chase. I did try this with my two and it sis work but I never got a chance to see how things developed. Off to look for the info....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau was the same with Pixie our cat who is almost 2. She would chase after her all the time so we put up a stairgate so that Pixie could escape into another room if she got fed up. We would tell Beau to leave Pixie in a firm voice and if she kept chasing her we would give her time out! It took a bit of time and work but below is a photo of how they are now. They still chase each other around but now it is harmless fun and if Pixie does go near one of Beau's toys etc Beau just goes and lays next to it or on it! Ryley is still very young so you just need to perservere and hopefully things will get better  Good Luck X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photo Ali. xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

We have a similar problem with Polly and our two Burmese. One cat is older and has arthritis so doesn't move very quickly, the other is younger and smaller. The problem is the younger one will insist on running away, which is like a red rag to a bull, and the older one hisses. We have neighbour's cats who come into the garden who just stand their ground and Polly is fine with them, but our own cats she is a nightmare with. I keep hoping things will settle as Polly gets older. A friend had the same problem but when the dog reached a year things suddenly settled down. I have tried all sorts of things. The cats stay upstairs most of the time now, as we have a stair gate so Polly can't chase them up there. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Colin,
That's a real shame. I waited until our old cat was put to sleep before getting Ryley as I knew he was just too old to cope, I thought the younger one would deal with him and put him in his place!
It starts of as play - i.e. Ryley with front paws down, wiggling his bum and wagging his tail, then he barks, the cat scoots across the floor and he gives chase and corners her.
We have left her to clout him (hoping that will teach him a lesson) but despite a bloody nose last week he's not giving up - plus I'm worried about his eyes! 
Has been a bit better today - why I haven't a clue!!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Hi
> thanks for your reply earlier - made me feel so much better! Ryley is so lovely - hope to see more pictures as he grows as he is so like Treacle but she is show cocker mum!


hi Nadine - yes they do look so alike. I love the colouring. Ryley has a perfect cross on his chest, he looks like he's been blessed. Can I see one on treacle too?
His mum was show cocker too and mini poo dad. x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Sezra said:


> We had the same issue with Daisy and our old cat (no longer with us but not down to Daisy!). She used to get so excited and bark madly but Milly (the cat) used to stand his ground.
> 
> I read something a while back about someone who adopted a greyhound and had to try and get it used to their existing cat. I will see if I can find it, but I seem to remember it involved controlled meetings (puppy on a lead) and lots of treats to give the dog a positive association when the cat was around and to distract it from wanting to chase. I did try this with my two and it sis work but I never got a chance to see how things developed. Off to look for the info....


Hi Sarah,
We were saying today maybe we will have to go back to the treat/reward when he leaves her alone, maybe we've been a bit lax on that lately. He's still only 5 months and maybe needs a bit more encouragement to leave her alone when he's a bit bored! Thanks


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Beau was the same with Pixie our cat who is almost 2. She would chase after her all the time so we put up a stairgate so that Pixie could escape into another room if she got fed up. We would tell Beau to leave Pixie in a firm voice and if she kept chasing her we would give her time out! It took a bit of time and work but below is a photo of how they are now. They still chase each other around but now it is harmless fun and if Pixie does go near one of Beau's toys etc Beau just goes and lays next to it or on it! Ryley is still very young so you just need to perservere and hopefully things will get better  Good Luck X


Lovely pic! Am so jealous! I have had occasions when Ryley's been asleep on the sofa next to me and the cat comes and jumps on my lap for a snooze knowing he's right next to us. All's fine till he opens his eyes! Maybe with a bit more time he'll simmer down a bit. x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

anndante said:


> We have a similar problem with Polly and our two Burmese. One cat is older and has arthritis so doesn't move very quickly, the other is younger and smaller. The problem is the younger one will insist on running away, which is like a red rag to a bull, and the older one hisses. We have neighbour's cats who come into the garden who just stand their ground and Polly is fine with them, but our own cats she is a nightmare with. I keep hoping things will settle as Polly gets older. A friend had the same problem but when the dog reached a year things suddenly settled down. I have tried all sorts of things. The cats stay upstairs most of the time now, as we have a stair gate so Polly can't chase them up there. Any advice would be welcome.


Hi - yes you're right, as soon as there's movement there's a chase! I might get another stairgate in for the reception rooms rather than just at the stairs, maybe that will help a bit.


----------

